# What side of the fence are you on Cordless Blowers



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

On power tools.....cordless has replaced about 95% of my corded tools. I have like 30 6AH M18 Batteries, a good handful of 9/12AH and the list goes on.......

I watched my neighbor last season use his Toro SS 60V. Handled decent like any single stage would handle. Alot of back/forth to move the heavier wet snow, which to some degree would be similar to my HS621. 

The batteries at the end of the day is what cost you....the tool is -cheap-. Not good ROI where a gasser will just last years. 

Curious if anybody is leaning on the -cordless- direction . Battery Zero Turn mowers seem to work fine. It's inevitable at some point a good/great cordless 2 stager will come to fruit


----------



## carguy20 (Feb 8, 2021)

I think that if you lived in an area where you did not get deep snow, and had a smaller area that you needed to blow, a cordless blower would work just fine. But if you have a large driveway, that can sometimes be covered with 2+ feet, gas blowers will still be king for at least the next decade. 

Like you said, it's the batteries. If the blower is 200, and the battery is another 100, and it only lasts a couple years, it will add up way to quick in my mind. I would hate to get halfway through and have to swap batteries, or wait for one to charge.

Now if they ever make a blower that will take a standard car battery (think group 65 or something similar), with an inverter or something to step up the voltage, then maybe I would consider that. If I could replace the battery myself and not have to rely on a specific manufacturer to make a battery to fit their machine.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

the no side


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

No experience but from what I've seen nothing now on the market would stand a chance here.

I could see it for small jobs maybe... and they're constantly improving.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

i feel like the batteries technology needs to get better and way cheaper. it will likely get there eventually but not there yet.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Much like hand tools, cordless is for light and/or intermittent work. 

My use is in heavy snow country, and often multiple houses, and I don't use cordless for the same reasons I don't use electric cars. Cost, short runtime, and waits to recharge. Gas goes pretty much as long as you want, with instant refill _WITHOUT_ costing a fortune. (Same pretty much for uand tools - for the big jobs, I get out the corded. I don't have time to screw with batteries . . .)

Those who simply want to feel smug about having electric, go for it. I'm about function, and it's not there yet.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Until, of course... the dinosaur fuel inevitably runs out...

I understand both viewpoints, let's just not go to war over it.

Who in the '50's ever imagined we'd have battery-powered screwdrivers, and impact guns, and LED lanterns that could make a pump-up Coleman look like a sick firefly?

Agreed we're not quite there yet with most OPE, at least not for everyone... someday I think we will be.

Now please excuse me... I gotta go wind up my watch... 😎


----------



## chargin (Mar 29, 2015)

The top rail on my fence is wide and comfortable so I will sit there.

I would not go out and get one, but If I already had a system for my cordless lawn tools and they made a blower I would get it.


----------



## dman2 (Sep 22, 2019)

No fence for me either. The batteries are going to cost as much as the snow blower when they need to be replaced. They sucks in wet and deep snow, unless they are two-stage battery powered snow blowers. Even then, electric snow blowers have less weight, which give less wheel traction in snow. Anything electric will suffer from cold climate, ...
Yeah, they are quiet and low maintenance, but suck in everything else.
Use a gas snow blower and you will feel more like a man.

I can't speak for everyone though. There is a market for electric snow blowers.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

mobiledynamics said:


> Curious if anybody is leaning on the -cordless- direction .


They have their place. On the deck, for me. I also have a Honda HSS1332AATD for the big stuff. My Greenworks Pro will handle a foot of snow, and with two 40-minute batteries to tag-team that recharge in 30 minutes it can do a lot more... I have done my entire property with it on one battery with 6" of snow. The same 80V batteries run my trimmer, sweeper, pole saw, leaf blower and chain saw, too.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

on the no side

Its easy to fix a gasser that's been neglected and had gas left in it but when batteries start losing capacity or failing its a whole new ballgame

But for the mechanically inept / older / small driveway people its probably worth the risk. And there are many out there in this category!


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

@tadawson. Cordless has come a loooong way. My metal's, hilt, etc corded all sit dormant. Without the cord, I can tell you the finite things I have held my angle grinder and used it in SO many different ways I would not have with a cord Granted, I may use up 10-15 batteries in that sessions, application (which I have plenty on deck), but in the realm of power tools -----not OPE, cordless is KING.

In the realm of OPE, while it's not the power of a gasser, I do like my cordless blower (not snow but blower) for all things yard work.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Good if you own a Townhouse.

The 110v electric ones can do 24" of dry snow.


----------



## Elfiero (Apr 9, 2019)

I simply don't care for any outdoor power equipment that doesn't run on dead dinosaurs, but I am old and irrelevant.


----------



## ou2mame (Dec 23, 2019)

So I took a look at what's in stock at my local home depot, it seems that you can get a very residential and meh 2 stage gas blower from troy bilt or the chinese clones like powersmart or whatever for under 700 bucks, and a battery powered blower that will move as much snow as those would run you almost double. They'll both probably last around the same amount of time as the battery powered ones are largely made of plastic, and the cheap 2 stages are made out of chinese sheet metal. I don't see the value in these 2 stage cordless blowers at all. For single stage, thats really where cordless becomes more affordable, but you're probably giving up a lot in functionality and durability as well.


----------



## Elfiero (Apr 9, 2019)

Why doesn't anyone build a true balls to the wall, no holds barred battery powered blower that would run for 2.5 to 3.5 hours non stop in heavy sow? I might be more interested if they did. I guess for the same reason they don't build a car the same way.......


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Elfiero said:


> Why doesn't anyone build a true balls to the wall, no holds barred battery powered blower that would run for 2.5 to 3.5 hours non stop in heavy sow? I might be more interested if they did. I guess for the same reason they don't build a car the same way.......


Tell Elon, we need a Tesla snowblower.


----------



## carterlake (Sep 10, 2018)

If I had a small driveway and sidewalk, I totally would get one because they're very easy to use and maintain. However, I have a long driveway and sidewalk and I often do both neighbors on either side as well so I'll stick with the gas blower.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

So, curious... Of the folks who responded above, who actually owns a cordless snowblower, or has at least used one? I was skeptical as well until I used one at my friend's house... I've been very happy with mine and its sibling 80V OPE tools.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

they make some awesome tools that are battery powered but like i said the cost and battery technology is just not there yet. the price of batteries need to come down a lot if they really want battery powered machines to take off. the batteries for most machines or equipment just cost way too much. i would say if they were to be about 1/3 of what they are now people may embrace them but $600+ for snowblower batteries is just too much unless they are going to put a extremely good warranty on them that guarantees them for at least 5-10 years especially since the batteries generally require some special maintenance.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

crazzywolfie said:


> like i said the cost and battery technology is just not there yet. the price of batteries need to come down a lot if they really want battery powered machines to take off. the batteries for most machines or equipment just cost way too much.


I paid $75 for a second 80V battery that lasts 40 minutes in my snow blower or over an hour in my chain saw, and recharges in 30 minutes. What's wrong with that? I hear lots of noise here from people that apparently have not used what they're commenting on. I purchased my Greenworks blower used for $100 including a battery and charger. Both batteries are still fully functional (manufactured 07/25/2017 & 10/31/2017) and recharge quickly. I did this driveway (and my deck and walkways) and this load of wood with just one battery. I can do my grass trimming for 3 weeks (about 15 minutes each time) on one battery, as well.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

for personal use that may be fine but those times are no good for people that need longer run times. spend $200+ on a battery for a machine like that is a lot of money especially if it fails after 4 years. i know some of the other machines require 2 or more batteries so you could likely be looking at $400-600 if the batteries fail on top of the equipment cost itself. for $600 you could get a pretty nice used gas machine or get your gas machine serviced many times for that money.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

crazzywolfie said:


> those times are no good for people that need longer run times


As I mentioned, I can swap a battery into the charger and keep running forever. It charges faster than I can use it up, and switching batteries takes seconds.


crazzywolfie said:


> especially if it fails after 4 years


Mine is now over 4 years old (Manufactured 08/21/2017), and no signs of dying yet... We shall see.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

Tabora -

OP here.....
Just chiming in. I can't do a cordless SB just for ROI. If Milwaukee introduced one, then maybe. But's that more because I have -a boatload- of batteries.

On batteries, they start a declining age the minute it leaves the factory. Granted, charging, storage conditions, etc all play a role in how long a battery usable life you may ge. If you get 6 years, great.....but I'm not going to expect same/similar run times 4-5 years ya know....


----------



## Elfiero (Apr 9, 2019)

1.As a battery goes down in charge, so does it's power output which means it doesn't throw snow as far. 2. I can refill my snowblower with gas in 40 seconds flat. can I recharge my battery that fast? 3. parts are very cheap for my gas powered blower, can electric blowers make the same claim? long after I have past, electric blowers might be all the rage. for right now,(and the foreseeable future) their use will be limited to pretty boys that like to think they are relevant. or until someone comes up with an instantly rechargeable battery and 30 year old blowers sell for $25


----------



## Preacherman (Dec 20, 2020)

I agree with most. I drove a friends 2017 Tesla model S- 75D. Power amazing-instant. Just can’t go more than 250-300 miles before a recharge. Not practical. Fun for a minute! 
I love my 20v hammer drill hasn’t failed in five years, my Milwaukee M18 impact has more power than my air impact. Batteries last no problem. I love my I live my LED lantern. I bet here in Pittsburgh a cordless blower would work as we don’t get much normally. But I always enjoy doing the whole block and some driveways for the neighbors, and that is usually quite a few hours. So I would pass same as my grass cutting, I cut for about 4 hours at a time -do a couple elderly neighbors so a battery powered unit isn’t going to work. The cost of batteries are rediculous, and IMO just as bad for the environment as anything. I don’t buy global warming, or ice age theory. Nor do I believe we are close to running out of fuel. Just my opinion!


----------



## Caper63 (Jun 15, 2021)

I was recently in the market for a grass trimmer (aka whipper snipper) and was looking at the higher end gas units with detachable heads that you can buy separate attachment for like edgers, pole saw, small tiller, etc. The Ryobi Cordless 40V cordless unit with the brush-less caught my eye. I was not in the market for an electric trimmer, but that is what i bought. Purchased the more expensive unit so the cost was similar to a new gas unit. I cannot believe the power this unit has. It has a hi and low power switch. First use: "Why would you use low power?" A: Because on high power it will throw grass clippings up the entire side of your house. I had to wash the grass off the soffits. I have since bought the tiller attachment and cannot believe the power in this little cordless electric unit.

The basic electric motor is very simple and old tech with little that can go wrong, especially in contrast to a small gas engine. Its all about the battery. The battery tech has come so far in the past 5 years so it it not hard to imagine its use in larger snowblowers very soon.



Elfiero said:


> As a battery goes down in charge, so does it's power output which means it doesn't throw snow as far.


With the newer lithium batteries this is simply no longer true. My cordless drill and new trimmer have full power until the battery is flat. They stop when empty like a gasser.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Greenworks 80V Battery Info ChartMax VoltageNominal VoltageAmp Hours (ah)Capacity in Watt Hours (wh)Max Charging Rate (Watts)Charge Time (Minutes)Weight (lbs)MSRPPrice per Watt HoureBay PriceeBay Price per Watt Hour80722144420303.2$1280.89$ 75$ 0.5280723*240420454$ 120$ 0.5080724288420605$2981.03$ 175$ 0.6180725360420905$3901.08$ 240$ 0.6780726*4804201055.5$ 160$ 0.33* Aftermarket

To clarify, I only own two of the smallest size 2Ah batteries and they are adequate for all my needs... You can mix and match capacity as you need. The 6Ah batteries look like a deal and have a 5-year warranty, too.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Elfiero said:


> As a battery goes down in charge, so does it's power output which means it doesn't throw snow as far.


Actually, a lithium-ion cell's power curve looks like this. Pretty steady at 3.7ish volts until almost the end... The "tank" suddenly runs dry and you swap batteries and keep going.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

(Thought this posted yesterday.) I always hoped electric would improve to the point that it was good enough. The first few I had were not.
Wanted to avoid all the fumes. Had a lot of trouble.
When electric is built tough and last long enough with battery, multiple or not, and charging no issue then I will happily go to electric. Tired of @issing oil.
Until then I will continue to give it all I got to the neighborhood. Course my back and body probably will give out before first snowfall...


----------



## Elfiero (Apr 9, 2019)

So, if you only have enough money to buy one battery, you stand around waiting for your one battery to charge? don't get me wrong, I truly believe battery powered tools have a place, just not in lawn&garden maintenance.


----------



## Caper63 (Jun 15, 2021)

Elfiero said:


> So, if you only have enough money to buy one battery, you stand around waiting for your one battery to charge? don't get me wrong, I truly believe battery powered tools have a place, just not in lawn&garden maintenance.


As an example my Ryobi Trimmer came with only one battery, which lasts about 40 minutes. It gets me through 3 trims. Yes - need to remember to recharge it, but I no longer need to deal with mixed gas for a 2 stroke trimmer.

If I were using this for commercial purposes, it would not suit, but for home use on my 1/3 acre lot it does the trick. I have used the tiller attachment for tilling flower beds and it did a supreme job in 1/4 the time of doing it my hand. Used 30 minutes with power left and put it on the charger.

I now have a second battery as by adult children bought be a hedge trimmer of the same brand and it came with another 40V battery.

I have a neighbour with a ride on electric lawn mower and he is quite happy with it. It will go about 2 hours and it only takes him 75 to cut his lawn.

I purchased a new John Deere ride on mower this summer and looked at electric in another brand, but the cost difference was too much.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Elfiero said:


> So, if you only have enough money to buy one battery


Heck, my first 2Ah one was "free" with the $100 blower, and the second one was $75. That keeps me going continuously. A single 6Ah battery for $160 would run the blower for over 2 hours.


Elfiero said:


> I truly believe battery powered tools have a place, just not in lawn&garden maintenance.


Are you not reading all the info above?
I own 4 chain saws; I have not touched the Stihl, Husqvarna or McCulloch since I bought the $178 Greenworks Pro 80V. I will likely sell them.
I own 4 trimmers; I have not touched the Weed Eater, Robin or Homelite since I bought the $46 Kobalt 80V. I will likely sell them.
I own 2 pole saws; I have not touched the Portland (corded) since I bought the Troy-Bilt attachment for the Kobalt 80V. I will likely sell it.
I have 2 corded leaf blowers; I just purchased a $120 Greenworks Pro 80V (Nov 2021) that will displace them, and they are out the door...
I do own a Honda HSS1332AATD, so I only use the Greenworks Pro 80V on the deck or when there's only a few inches on the rest of the property, but I could use it continuously until the job was done if needed.
I do own a Toro ZeroTurn and 2 Honda self-propelled mowers, otherwise I would probably buy a Greenworks Pro 80V 21" self propelled mower for $380.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

These guys are big into serious cordless mowers:





EVO-74" ZTR - MEAN GREEN MOWERS


The EVO is the flagship mower of the new "evolution" series mowers by Mean Green Mowers! Contact your local dealer for a demo!




meangreenproducts.com





*MEAN GREEN MOWERS*
Traditional gas mowers are loud, inefficient, toxic to the environment and expensive to operate and maintain. At Mean Green we’re solving each of those problems with some of the most efficient electric mowers.

*EVOLUTION SERIES – LITHIUM POWERED ELECTRIC!*








The EVO is the flagship mower of the new “evolution” series mowers by Mean Green Mowers! With up to 8 hours of continuous mowing time, an expansive 74″ deck, speeds up to 13mph, and horsepower comparable to a 37hp diesel mower, the EVO is sure to please most any large area mowing operators. In addition to the already exclusive patented electric ZTR features, the EVO boasts an all new hub drive system designed from heavy duty excavating equipment. The new patent pending deck lift system and battery/drive wheel arrangement provides the EVO with some of the best in class power and stability on slopes up to 20 degrees. If you have a need for a quiet, low maintenance, cost-cutting, zero emission mower capable of cutting large areas all day long, the new EVO-74 is your ultimate performer! Contact your local dealer for a demo!

*SPEED & POWER*
The EVO was designed with maximum power in mind. We knew it had to compete with the most powerful gas and diesel engine mowers on the market, so we combined known time tested planetary gearing with the latest electric hub motor technology resulting in our leading edge Impulse Drive System™. The results are impressive with almost three times the power and weight carrying capability compared to our current, already powerful, 60″ ZTR mower! The comparable horsepower of our 74″ EVO exceeds that of most 72″ gas or diesel mowers. While power is important for maintaining speed while cutting thick grass, the EVO also shines with forward ground speed of 13 mph to compete with or exceed most popular 72″ gas or diesel mowers on the market.

*SMART & EFFICIENT*
Speed and power are obviously important for commercial operations, but having a mower that is smart and efficient is also crucial. The EVO is constructed of a strong aluminum alloy which provides great strength with super lightweight efficiency. Less weight means less power to mobilize, which results in longer run times per battery charge. Additionally, the EVO has more smart technology than most mowers. Our full CAN bus communication system allows all of our components to “talk” to each other, providing maximum efficiency for remarkable operation. Our patent pending deck lift system is operated with the push of a button on our new interactive glove touch screen display. The deck can also be operated with your feet for quick movements up and down. The new more powerful blade controllers monitor the blade motors to deliver more power than ever! The high/low blade and drive speed options allow the operator to choose the most efficient or most powerful setting.

*QUIET ENDURANCE*
The EVO is most impressive in the areas of low noise and endurance. Several optional battery packs allow for cutting times of up to 8 hours on one charge! At the high speeds of the EVO, that can add up to 20-30 acres of mowing per charge. Mowing can start early in the morning due to the super low noise level of just 78dba which is equivalent to light car traffic outside your house.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

And this new EGO 2-Stage looks promising:









The new EGO POWER+ 2-Stage Snow Blower is the only cordless 2-stage snowblower that delivers the power and performance of gas without the noise, fuss and fumes. Peak Power™ technology combines the power of any two EGO 56V ARC Lithium™ batteries to tackle the toughest snow conditions and what the snowplow leaves behind with ease. Get the job done quickly with the 24 in. clearing width and 20 in. intake height to handle even the deepest snow. 4 LED lights make it easy for use in early morning or evening. Variable speed auger and 200 degree chute direction give you complete control to throw snow where you need it, up to 50 ft. EGO harnesses the power of the industry’s most advanced 56V, 7.5Ah ARC Lithium™ batteries to clear 8” of snow on a 18 car driveway. With rugged construction and a high-efficiency brushless motor, it’s the industry’s first cordless 2-stage snow blower with the power and performance of gas without the noise, fuss and fumes.

Peak Power™ technology combines the power of 2 EGO 56V 7.5 ARC Lithium™ batteries
Throws snow up to 50-ft
Clear an 18 car driveway with 8-in of snow on a single charge
24-In clearing width, 20-in intake height
Variable-speed, self-propelled with forward and reverse directions; rear differential for easy turning
Independent brushless motors: self-propel and auger
Variable-speed auger control
Weather-resistant heavy-duty steel and composite construction to handle challenging conditions
200 Degree rear chute control; rear chute deflector


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

and your looking at $700 to buy 2 new batteries for a ego if they fail. 


https://www.lowes.com/pd/EGO-56-Volt-7-5-Amp-Hour-7-5-Amp-Hour-Lithium-Power-Tool-Battery/1003130758


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

crazzywolfie said:


> and your looking at $700 to buy 2 new batteries for a ego if they fail.


My point is that all these disparaging comments are saying "if". No one other than me seems to have any actual experience with the high-voltage (& high-wattage charging) cordless models, and my batteries are still going strong at the age of 4 years. It sounds like all the naysayers when them-there new-fangled horseless carriages came along...

And the batteries can be had for less: For EGO 56V 6.0Ah/7.5Ah/9.0Ah Lithium Battery BA1400T Power BA4200 ST1502LB US | eBay


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

I've been eyeing the Toro cordless hedge trimmer, E21 single stage snowblower, and the 21" cordless lawnmower for a year now. I am convinced that they are good enough to consider phasing out my gas powered OPE. Toro just introduced a e24" 2 stage snowblower that is also runs on battery power. I may be buying into the Toro battery ecosystem in a very near future.

My next car is probably an EV as well.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Somebody let me know when they have an e-turd that is 40 years old (like some blowers) and they can still get batteries for it (muchless electrical parts). Gad, they can't even standardize between too many models, much less brands. Myself, I do my best to avoid proprietary lock-in like it was an STD!

Oddly enough, the same gasoline works in _everything_ . . . how anout that? Amazing!

I have 2 cans - 2 cycle for 2 leaf blowers, hedge trimmer, string trimmer and chainsaw, and plain for snow blower, edger, tiller, generator and mower. Some here make it sound like 2 cycle fuel iis some kind of magic . . . . 60 seconds or so to mix, big deal!

Not that it happens much, but I certainly would nlt want to be trapped in a storm if power was lost, and I could not charge my e-turd . . .

As noted in another post, some electric hand tools have a place in light to medium duty apps, and that can be a bit handly, but has it's downside. (I've never pulled out a corded drill to fimd the batteries were depleted, or had just died outright . . . ). For big jobs like auto work, I pull out the pneumatics.

Note how heavy tools like radial arm and table saws are not bettery powered . . . If it could work, I would think contractors would use them en-mass to avoid temp power issues on job site, but just. not. there. yet!

Still seems like most electric is by folks who simply want to feel smug, and not solve any actual problem . . . 

No arguments at all about my electric shaver though!


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

I have my cordless impact wrench, cordless tire inflator, cordless circular saw, cordless drill/screwdriver. Love them all.

My kids and I also have battery powered RC vehicles as well. I will never go back to nitro methane powered RC ever again. Too messy, too fussy, too noisy.

I like the idea of not having to run out the gas station to fill up for my snowblower, lawnmower, and car.

I realized as much as I love the sound of CD's, online streaming is so much more convenient and the sound quality is pretty darn good. Plus, I can listen to everything I ever want without buying CD's.

I used to collect movies on DVD and Blu-ray disk. Now I use Netflix and Apple TV. I love this stuff.

One day, I will move somewhere that has consistent solar power to power everything I need around the house, and my car as well. Geothermal heating and cooling would be nice as well. Maybe one day, we will have cold fusion energy in every household.

Steam engine replaced horses. Internal combustion engine replaced steam engine. Electric cars will soon phase out internal combustion engines, and so on. 

Times change, some people do change, some don't change. Time waits for no one.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

tabora said:


> My point is that all these disparaging comments are saying "if". No one other than me seems to have any actual experience with the high-voltage (& high-wattage charging) cordless models, and my batteries are still going strong at the age of 4 years. It sounds like all the naysayers when them-there new-fangled horseless carriages came along...
> 
> And the batteries can be had for less: For EGO 56V 6.0Ah/7.5Ah/9.0Ah Lithium Battery BA1400T Power BA4200 ST1502LB US | eBay


my neighbor had a ego battery fail less than 1 year after buying it. i am not against electric tools but batteries for them still cost too much. also those batteries look like knock of batteries so i personally wouldn't put much faith in them. i would be willing to bet using knock off batteries like that would void any warranty on the equipment if the manufactures found out.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

Toro's 2 stage battery powered snowblower.

FlexForce 60V snowblower

Yes, price is high compared to a 8hp 24" gas powered snowblower. $400 premium over gas powered models. The sting doesn't seem as bad if the same batteries can be used for lawnmower in the summer.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

aa335 said:


> I have my cordless impact wrench, cordless tire inflator, cordless circular saw, cordless drill/screwdriver. Love them all.
> 
> My kids and I also have battery powered RC vehicles as well. I will never go back to nitro methane powered RC ever again. Too messy, too fussy, too noisy.
> 
> ...


_Heh_ You have just defined just about every compromise that I am completely unwilling to make! Still use CD's, 4k BluRay, Nitro RC models, etc. Just not willing to deal with less quality for the sake of minimal convienience . . . (Of course, running a 7.1 DTS theatre suite with a 120" screen and front projection, well, let's just say that simplicity/dumbing down isn't my thing . . .)


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

tadawson said:


> _Heh_ You have just defined just about every compromise that I am completely unwilling to make! Still use CD's, 4k BluRay, Nitro RC models, etc. Just not willing to deal with less quality formthe sake of minimal convienience . . . (Of course, running a 7.1 DTS theatre suite with a 120" screen and front projection, well, let's just say that si plicity/dumhing down isn't my thing . . .)


I'm fine with that. I'm a nostalgic soul with an open mind.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm listening to Elvis on cassette tape... true story.


----------



## Marty013 (Mar 14, 2014)

Ariens used to have a cordless 2-stage.. i think it was a 24in bucket if memory serves well ( someone check on that?) I like the idea of this.. but this needs bigger buckets.. and longer battery life.. it takes me a solid hour and 15mins in the minimum with a 30in bucket.. and ive seen myself going to town for a solid 2.5hours as well on ONE snowfall.. and do it all again 2-3 days later.. back then ( maybe 10 years ago) that machine claimed 45mins runs time on a charge at the best ( 6in of light fluffly snow, anything easier woldnt give logner run time apparently) this just wasnt enough for needs like mine.. Ariens dropped that idea shortly after due im guessing to lack of sales.. 

no carbs to gum up would be a plus.. no EFI sensors to bug out either  no gas to deal with.. the trend of single stage cordless machines should be telling us something new is looming on teh horizon folks.. 

there was a time in the construction world when people vowed to never buy a tool without a cord.. and that changed didnt it?  im an autommotive tech by trade.. were seeing the air tools get less and less in our toolboxes in favor of cordless electrics too.. also .. something we vowed would never happen lol


----------



## Marty013 (Mar 14, 2014)

tabora said:


> Actually, a lithium-ion cell's power curve looks like this. Pretty steady at 3.7ish volts until almost the end... The "tank" suddenly runs dry and you swap batteries and keep going.
> View attachment 180481


gees that sounds alot like a gas unit huh? lol i totally get your point of view.. and im glad someone that ACTUALLY has one.. chimes in 

and for all the folks who keep on saying how.. once the battery dies.. i dont have time to wait for it to charge.. well folks.. HE has 2 batteries.. so he can swap ( just like filling up the tank again) and get going again.. the other battery goes on the charger.. cycle repeats 40ish minutes later

can you fill it back up with gas if your 5-gallon can is empty?  this is like NOT having a spare battery... is it not?


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

Marty013 said:


> no carbs to gum up would be a plus..


shell or canadian tire 91 octane should prevent gum ups since it is ethanol free. in the end tho it all boils down to money. 

at least in the construction industry they are using their tools daily where they can pay for themselves and for the most part batteries are taken care.of so they mathematically pay for themselves a lot quicker than when you only use them a few times a year for personal use. 



Marty013 said:


> and for all the folks who keep on saying how.. once the battery dies.. i dont have time to wait for it to charge.. well folks.. HE has 2 batteries.. so he can swap ( just like filling up the tank again) and get going again.. the other battery goes on the charger.. cycle repeats 40ish minutes later


but most people are not going to have an extra set of $4-600 batteries for a $2000 blower sitting around. plus you also have to look at it long term if one or multiple batteries fail after the warranty is up you are looking at anywhere from $200-1200 in new batteries to replace the ones that have failed. this is where i feel like the cost of batteries need to come down a lot before battery powered stuff will become main stream.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

crazzywolfie said:


> shell or canadian tire 91 octane should prevent gum ups since it is ethanol free. in the end tho it all boils down to money.
> 
> at least in the construction industry they are using their tools daily where they can pay for themselves and for the most part batteries are taken care.of so they mathematically pay for themselves a lot quicker than when you only use them a few times a year for personal use.
> 
> ...


_IF_ they have not been discontinued . . .


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

yes that too. it is annoying when they choose a new voltage as the better voltage for tools. it is definitely nice that some brands like dewalt have kept their batteries pretty compatible with the flexvolt batteries but it would definitely be nice if they made batteries a bit more universal and interchangeable since they are usually the most expensive part of the system. it would also be nice if they decided on a voltage and stuck with it.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Standardized batteries across the industry would sure go a long way to making electric work for more people.

I remember the early days of (especially the laptop) PCs, when every maker/version/iteration/peripheral had a different voltage/connector/adapter etc... somewhere I still have a whole box of that junk.

Now... mostly USB. Standardized (mostly) connectors, and many fewer headaches.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

crazzywolfie said:


> my neighbor had a ego battery fail less than 1 year after buying it.


And that's why they have a Warranty that would have covered it...

*EGO **Warranty Policy*

5-year limited warranty on EGO POWER+ outdoor power equipment and portable power for personal, household use.
3-year limited warranty on EGO POWER+ System battery packs and chargers for personal, household use.
2-year extended warranty applies for the 10.0Ah battery whether sold separately (model: BA5600T) or included with any tool, if it is registered within 90 days of purchase (survey required).
5-year limited warranty on CHV1600 charger, designed for use with Zero Turn Riding Mower for personal, household use.
2 year/1 year limited warranty on EGO outdoor power equipment, portable power, battery packs, and chargers for professional and commercial use.
 
Please contact EGO Customer Service Toll-Free at 1-855-346-5656 any time you have questions or warranty claims. For questions or warranty claims on the Zero Turn Riding Mower (model: ZT4200L), please call us Toll-Free at 1-877-346-9876.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

tabora said:


> And that's why they have a Warranty that would have covered it...


warranty doesn't cover you not storing the battery correctly like leaving it out in your shed that is not heated or insulated all winter like you would any other equipment. there is always catches in the warranty.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

crazzywolfie said:


> warranty doesn't cover you not storing the battery correctly


Well, yeah... Like it doesn't cover storing a gas blower improperly either. It all boils down to RTFM!


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

and that is where getting a snowblowers carb cleaned is cheaper than the $200+ for new batteries. there are a lot of people that don't take proper care of their equipment and that will never change. that is where if batteries were cheaper it would not be a huge deal. if it was like $50/battery it wouldn't sting as bad as $200 especially if you only get 3 years out of it. if batteries became cheap enough i could see a lot more people embrace electric tool but the cost up front is so high it is hard to justify especially if you are not using them daily to earn you money.


----------



## ou2mame (Dec 23, 2019)

Someone should make a drop in electric motor/battery combo to retrofit old snowblowers. I feel like there's a market for that!


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

ou2mame said:


> Someone should make a drop in electric motor/battery combo to retrofit old snowblowers. I feel like there's a market for that!


i think it would be hard to design a drop on solution for older snowblowers. i believe more newer electric 2 stage machines run 2 motors. 1 for the impeller/auger assembly and then 1 for the wheels since it would be more efficient than 1 motor spinning at 3600rpm.


----------



## THE Wolfman (Feb 15, 2017)

Where I live, cordless blowers are pretty much limited to clearing small decks and stairs due to the quantity of snow we get. With the cost of a cordless blower you can pick up a lifetime supply of snow scoops to clear the light snow fast, and a lifetime supply of good shovels to clear the heavy snow. Personally, I made the choice before the option existed... and I might even take one of the snow scoops I bought nearly a decade ago out to replace the one I've been using.


----------



## Tall Timbers (Sep 15, 2021)

I have a b'jillion cordless drills and other such tools, but my chainsaws, snowblowers, leaf blowers, etc., are all gassers and I've never shopped for anything like that that wasn't a gasser.


----------



## bisonp (Mar 23, 2018)

tadawson said:


> Much like hand tools, cordless is for light and/or intermittent work.


Most of my cordless tools are more powerful than the corded ones they replaced. Some by quite a lot. 

Large OPE isn't quite there yet. From what I have seen in videos the new Toro 2 stage seems to be about the equivalent of a 6 or 7 HP machine, which will get the job done for most people most of the time. But as many others have mentioned, the battery cost is high and the unwillingness to standardize them means you never know if you'll be able to buy replacements when you need them. Once you buy in you are essentially tethered to a manufacturer, so you need to choose wisely. I'd love to go electric for the convenience and quietness but it is certainly not a good value in the long run. My snowblower is going on its 20th season and my mower something like 13, both work as good as they did new with nothing but standard maintenance over that time.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

My issue isn't as much power as runtime - same issue as electric cars. Decent power with unacceptible runtime/range is useless to me . . .


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

tadawson said:


> My issue isn't as much power as runtime - same issue as electric cars. Decent power with unacceptible runtime/range is useless to me . . .


A little different, though... You can swap batteries in OPE and just keep on going. Until they actually get to the 10 minute charge cycle for car battery packs...








Israeli company unveils electric vehicle battery that can recharge in 10 minutes


StoreDot reveals cylindrical cells prototype that uses a 4680 format favored by global carmakers, specifically Tesla




www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

_IF_ you want to bleed out for more stupidly overpriced batteries, and _IF_ they are still available when the originals inevitably die. $3 or so for about a gallon of gas in 10 seconds or so is as quick (or quicker) . . .

Still seems like the main advantage of electric is to feel artificially smug, while solving zero actual problems (and ignoring others that it introduces).


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Just added the other kind of blower to my Greenworks Pro 80V stable... 
BL80L02 Brushless Cordless Axial Blower, 170 MPH / 730 CFM


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

I’m still on the no side. Unlike gasoline that works in all my power equipment I have yet to find a battery that works in any brand of cordless.


----------



## jherbicide (Oct 14, 2021)

If/When the technology truly catches up to gas in terms of cost and reliability. I don't care how great it is when brand new, I want to know the batteries will still work 10+ years down the road. My guestimate is the current crop of batteries' performance will fade before 10 years.

I will say that I do wish the new cordless stuff was available/proven 4-5 years ago when I bought a new string trimmer. I think for smaller/low power stuff like that its great.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

jherbicide said:


> I will say that I do wish the new cordless stuff was available/proven 4-5 years ago when I bought a new string trimmer. I think for smaller/low power stuff like that its great.


It was, but you had to choose carefully. My 80V Greenworks 2Ah batteries are from 07/25/2017 & 10/31/2017 and still give 40-45 minutes of use per 30 minute charge. Nowadays the EGO 56V ARC Lithium 2.5/5/7.5/10Ah system is also well thought of...




__





The #1 Rated Brand in Cordless Outdoor Power Equipment | EGO


EGO Power+ is the next generation of cordless outdoor power tools. Patented battery technology delivers gas power and performance plus longer run times.




egopowerplus.com


----------



## jherbicide (Oct 14, 2021)

tabora said:


> It was, but you had to choose carefully. My 80V Greenworks 2Ah batteries are from 2017 and still give 40-45 minutes of use per 30 minute charge. Nowadays the EGO 56V ARC Lithium 2.5/5/7.5/10Ah system is also well thought of...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much use did they give new?

I use dewalt’s 20v system, with those their use per charge slowly diminishes over time. A brand new 5.0 ah battery tends to lose about 30% or so after 2 years use, guesstimate of about 20 full or close to full charge cycles.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

jherbicide said:


> How much use did they give new?


40-45 minutes. The larger high voltage battery packs with the faster charging and integrated cooling seem to hold up a bit better than the smaller 18-24V packs. You do want to put them right onto the charger after running them to exhaustion. By swapping batteries, I can run any of my tools continuously, since they recharge faster than you can use them up.

80V 2.0 Ah Lithium-Ion Battery delivers fade-free power with no memory loss
On-board LED fuel indicator provides your remaining power on demand
Rapidly charges to full capacity in just 30 minutes
Compatible with 20+ Greenworks Pro 80V tools
For use with 80V charger model GCH8040
4 Year Limited Battery Warranty


----------



## jherbicide (Oct 14, 2021)

tabora said:


> 40-45 minutes. The larger high voltage battery packs with the faster charging and integrated cooling seem to hold up a bit better than the smaller 18-24V packs. You do want to put them right onto the charger after running them to exhaustion. By swapping batteries, I can run any of my tools continuously, since they recharge faster than you can use them up.
> 
> 80V 2.0 Ah Lithium-Ion Battery delivers fade-free power with no memory loss
> On-board LED fuel indicator provides your remaining power on demand
> ...


The thing here where I am skeptical is the actual cell technology is no different between a 18-20v and a 56-60, 72-80, etc… There are just more cells in series on the higher voltages. 

I’d also wager Dewalt is using at least the same quality level cells as Greenworks, and most likely better due to volume and market. Coworkers who use the Milwaukee branded devices report similar life on their batteries.

Let’s also not forget about the $ difference versus comparable gas. If/when one of these two factors were in the electric’s favor, I surely won’t be the only singing a different tune. I love the idea of all the advantages electric has to offer, I just don’t think for larger power equipment the technology is mature enough yet.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

jherbicide said:


> The thing here where I am skeptical is the actual cell technology is no different between a 18-20v and a 56-60, 72-80, etc… There are just more cells in series on the higher voltages.


Actually, the battery technology in the Greenworks and EGO batteries is closer to Tesla/Matsushita grade...




__





The Most Advanced Batteries in the Industry | EGO


Patented technology and innovative design are what enable EGO batteries to deliver the power of gas, longer run times, and faster charging in every EGO tool.




egopowerplus.com


----------



## jherbicide (Oct 14, 2021)

tabora said:


> Actually, the battery technology in the Greenworks and EGO batteries is closer to Tesla/Matsushita grade...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s just a link to their marketing material. 

None of the batteries has yet proven itself to reliably last 10 years, regardless of brand. To put it in perspective, I expect the Toro snowmaster I bought this year to provide at least 10 years of service without any major service ($) issues. When the battery technology and cost reaches a similar expectation, it will be a true game changer.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

jherbicide said:


> That’s just a link to their marketing material.







__





Understanding and Using EGO Power+ Batteries - Endless Sphere






endless-sphere.com


----------



## jherbicide (Oct 14, 2021)

tabora said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, there is really good technical information there, and does name the actual battery cell manufacturers (high quality). It however doesn’t address any long term reliability (ie my “10 year”) concerns of cell life.


----------



## bisonp (Mar 23, 2018)

jherbicide said:


> Thanks, there is really good technical information there, and does name the actual battery cell manufacturers (high quality). It however doesn’t address any long term reliability (ie my “10 year”) concerns of cell life.


Another problem with EGO is that there are few service centers. If you need a repair you typically have to ship it off for 4-6 weeks. That happened to my neighbor with his mower (actually 8 weeks) and he ended up having buy another. There are also many reports out there of their batteries failing. Fast charging is not necessarily a good thing for longevity. 

That is why if I were going to get into a large OPE system, right now I'd go with Toro. Their mowers and blowers are essentially identical to their gas versions other the motor. This means we know everything but the electronics should last 20 years and if there is a problem under warranty they can be serviced in most cities across the country. 

Of course the real question is when the batteries inevitably die will you be able to source new ones and at what cost? Right now EGO and Toro batteries run about $350 each and a blower needs at least two. And these are blowers that are about comparable in performance to a 6-7 HP gas blower. There are a few reasons to go electric, but value is just not one of them.


----------



## jherbicide (Oct 14, 2021)

bisonp said:


> Another problem with EGO is that there are few service centers. If you need a repair you typically have to ship it off for 4-6 weeks. That happened to my neighbor with his mower (actually 8 weeks) and he ended up having buy another. There are also many reports out there of their batteries failing. Fast charging is not necessarily a good thing for longevity.
> 
> That is why if I were going to get into a large OPE system, right now I'd go with Toro. Their mowers and blowers are essentially identical to their gas versions other the motor. This means we know everything but the electronics should last 20 years and if there is a problem under warranty they can be serviced in most cities across the country.
> 
> Of course the real question is when the batteries inevitably die will you be able to source new ones and at what cost? Right now EGO and Toro batteries run about $350 each and a blower needs at least two. And these are blowers that are about comparable in performance to a 6-7 HP gas blower. There are a few reasons to go electric, but value is just not one of them.


Thank you for better saying my concerns with electric.

The battery lifespan (not runtime) and replacement costs are the main factor for my stance. No amount of marketing material will change my opinion, I need hard facts (read: time) and/or lower costs to change my stance.


----------



## SPQR70AD (Feb 5, 2021)

I do not know how some will take this but the push to go to electric this and electric that is a major way the communists want to destroy the Wests economies. ask the people in Germany how they are making out with solar and wind power. they are begging for coal now


----------



## Blaine B. (Aug 29, 2014)

mobiledynamics said:


> On power tools.....cordless has replaced about 95% of my corded tools. I have like 30 6AH M18 Batteries, a good handful of 9/12AH and the list goes on.......
> 
> I watched my neighbor last season use his Toro SS 60V. Handled decent like any single stage would handle. Alot of back/forth to move the heavier wet snow, which to some degree would be similar to my HS621.
> 
> ...


The technology isn't quite there yet, the same with automobiles. I did switch my weed wacker and handheld leaf blower to cordless electric (just because I have never had luck with two or four stroke small engines like these, and corded electric is a terrible pain in the a$$!) The weed wacker is a cheap-o from Harbor Freight with 1 battery, lasts longer than I would ever need. The blower is a Milwaukee and came with a 9 amp hour battery. I had to buy 2 more 5 amp hour batteries because the 1 battery just wasn't enough when running it on maximum speed.

Everything else gas right now is king. Edger, lawn mowers, snow blowers, vehicle. No better thing than to just take a few minutes to fill up and be on your way, versus waiting hours for an electric vehicle to charge before you can continue your journey.


----------



## Blaine B. (Aug 29, 2014)

crazzywolfie said:


> they make some awesome tools that are battery powered but like i said the cost and battery technology is just not there yet. the price of batteries need to come down a lot if they really want battery powered machines to take off. the batteries for most machines or equipment just cost way too much. i would say if they were to be about 1/3 of what they are now people may embrace them but $600+ for snowblower batteries is just too much unless they are going to put a extremely good warranty on them that guarantees them for at least 5-10 years especially since the batteries generally require some special maintenance.


You can buy used gas equipment for far less than the cost of these ridiculous batteries. I bought a 7 year old lightly used Ariens 926LE in 2014 for $375. And the seller delivered it with their truck too. I put some money in to it with scraper, skids, lights, belts, and dual belt kit, but that's maintenance anyway.


----------



## Blaine B. (Aug 29, 2014)

JLawrence08648 said:


> Good if you own a Townhouse.
> 
> The 110v electric ones can do 24" of dry snow.


I remember back in the day when I was in middle school I burned up the motor on my Grandparent's corded electric Sears or Montgomery Ward single stage snowblower on a heavy drift. They were so upset. Reminds me of back in the day when my Father would buy those cheap ass Taiwan tool kits that were made out of super soft metal and he would get mad at me for cracking a socket in half or snapping the head off of a ratchet mid-torque. It took many years to convince him that using cheap $hit tools for mildly hardcore purposes always results in carnage.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

SPQR70AD said:


> I do not know how some will take this but the push to go to electric this and electric that is a major way the communists want to destroy the Wests economies. ask the people in Germany how they are making out with solar and wind power. they are begging for coal now


Deleted


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Last week Princeton NJ passed an ordinance outlawing using a snowblower on Christmas, New Year's Day, every Sunday, and after 8pm at night and after 5pm on Saturdays. So if it snows on a Saturday and stops at 10pm, you have to wait until Monday morning after 8am to clear it. Ice city! Not clearing your sidewalk can result in a lawsuit from slipping, what about businesses who can't clear their snow, plus Princeton has an ordinance that all sidewalks must be cleared within 24 hours of a snow which forces people to shovel, taking a chance suffering a heart attack, stroke. Do they really expect it to snow only within certain hours?


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

Blaine B. said:


> You can buy used gas equipment for far less than the cost of these ridiculous batteries.


i can buy many snowblowers for for what most batteries go for. i have bought many machines for about $60 or less and i have even got many for free that needed minor work like carb cleaning or cheap parts that i usually already have sitting around from machines i have scrapped. most recently a snowblower that i bought cost $40 plus another $20 for a new carb and it is ready to blow snow. i didn't really need to replace the carb but it definitely runs better with the new carb than i could get it to run with the old carb.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

jherbicide said:


> I need hard facts (read: time) and/or lower costs to change my stance


I'm keeping track; 5 years and counting on my two 2Ah 80V batteries. It will be interesting to see how long they last. Only $75-85 each to replace them right now...


----------



## Blaine B. (Aug 29, 2014)

crazzywolfie said:


> i can buy many snowblowers for for what most batteries go for. i have bought many machines for about $60 or less and i have even got many for free that needed minor work like carb cleaning or cheap parts that i usually already have sitting around from machines i have scrapped. most recently a snowblower that i bought cost $40 plus another $20 for a new carb and it is ready to blow snow. i didn't really need to replace the carb but it definitely runs better with the new carb than i could get it to run with the old carb.


It isn't often that I get yard equipment for free but I have scored a plethora of free kerb side lawn mowers throughout the years with the exception of two that had bad motors. But last Friday I did pick up a free 1995 Craftsman 24" two stage with a 5.0 horsepower Tecumseh. I did some minor adjustments and it seems to run fine but I have no snow to test it on - prior owner said it always died under load and no shop could fix it although they tried more than a few times including new coil and carb. We'll see if and when we ever get a good snow. I know that sometimes the valves can be to blame but it seems to run fine and starts easily without any popping or surging thus far with no real load to test it against.


----------



## Blaine B. (Aug 29, 2014)

JLawrence08648 said:


> Last week Princeton NJ passed an ordinance outlawing using a snowblower on Christmas, New Year's Day, every Sunday, and after 8pm at night and after 5pm on Saturdays. So if it snows on a Saturday and stops at 10pm, you have to wait until Monday morning after 8am to clear it. Ice city! Not clearing your sidewalk can result in a lawsuit from slipping, what about businesses who can't clear their snow, plus Princeton has an ordinance that all sidewalks must be cleared within 24 hours of a snow which forces people to shovel, taking a chance suffering a heart attack, stroke. Do they really expect it to snow only within certain hours?


While that ordinance is absurd, I do live across the street of a condominium complex that hires out their lawn mowing and snow removal to commercial firms. The last two winters there have been two occasions where the dumbasses used their leaf blowers on full throttle after 3 AM to clear the sidewalks of snow. There is nothing more ear piercing than a commercial backpack leaf blower in the middle of the night. I contacted the company two years ago and was assured that would no longer happen. Well, last winter, it happened again. This is one of the rare instances where it makes me rage HARD.


----------



## Blaine B. (Aug 29, 2014)

Tony-chicago said:


> Deleted


He's not wrong and his post was clean, no vulgarities or personal attacks. _Los comunistas no son personas._


----------



## carguy20 (Feb 8, 2021)

JLawrence08648 said:


> Last week Princeton NJ passed an ordinance outlawing using a snowblower on Christmas, New Year's Day, every Sunday, and after 8pm at night and after 5pm on Saturdays. So if it snows on a Saturday and stops at 10pm, you have to wait until Monday morning after 8am to clear it. Ice city! Not clearing your sidewalk can result in a lawsuit from slipping, what about businesses who can't clear their snow, plus Princeton has an ordinance that all sidewalks must be cleared within 24 hours of a snow which forces people to shovel, taking a chance suffering a heart attack, stroke. Do they really expect it to snow only within certain hours?


I would genuinely go to a town meeting and voice my opinion quite vehemently at this ordinance. There would have to be some kind of challenge to this.

Just curious, what is the punishment for blowing snow?


----------



## carguy20 (Feb 8, 2021)

So I just went down the rabbit hole that is town ordinance, and here is what I found from the Princeton thing that was just passed, only an excerpt-

Blowers, Fans or Engines. The operation of any noise-creating blower (including but not limited to leaf blowers) or power fan, or any internal combustion engine, the operation of which causes noise due to the explosion of operating gases or fluids, unless the noise from such blower, fan or combustion engine is adequately muffled and such engine is equipped with a muffler device sufficient to deaden such noises. In addition, the operation or use of any of such equipment between the hours of 10:00 p.m. and 8:00 a.m., Mondays through Saturdays, and 10:00 p.m. and 10:00 a.m., on Sundays, shall not be permitted; *except that the use of any snowblower shall not be prohibited during these times when used to clear sidewalks, walkways or driveways following a snow storm, nor shall the use of any portable generator be prohibited during these times when used during a power outage caused by a storm or other natural disaster.]*

My town is probably going to do something similar very soon. That is one public meeting I will certainly attend.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Blaine B. said:


> He's not wrong and his post was clean, no vulgarities or personal attacks. _Los comunistas no son personas._


I deleted what I woild say, instead of,.. what do you mean? I did not ask for op to be deleted.
What does power generation have to do with comm... unless you mean old russia. Which would be the opposite.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Princeton Banning snowblowers - I went back and read further, the beginning of the paragraph banned gas power equipment outside of certain days hours and it mentioned No Snowblowers, however later in the article I read it had an exception for snowblowers being ok to use during following a snowstorm. 

I read an article, carguy20 went to the Princeton town website and searched for the ordinance. I did not. My mistake. I trusted an article then I did not read the whole article.


----------



## Blaine B. (Aug 29, 2014)

carguy20 said:


> So I just went down the rabbit hole that is town ordinance, and here is what I found from the Princeton thing that was just passed, only an excerpt-
> 
> Blowers, Fans or Engines. The operation of any noise-creating blower (including but not limited to leaf blowers) or power fan, or any internal combustion engine, the operation of which causes noise due to the explosion of operating gases or fluids, unless the noise from such blower, fan or combustion engine is adequately muffled and such engine is equipped with a muffler device sufficient to deaden such noises. In addition, the operation or use of any of such equipment between the hours of 10:00 p.m. and 8:00 a.m., Mondays through Saturdays, and 10:00 p.m. and 10:00 a.m., on Sundays, shall not be permitted; *except that the use of any snowblower shall not be prohibited during these times when used to clear sidewalks, walkways or driveways following a snow storm, nor shall the use of any portable generator be prohibited during these times when used during a power outage caused by a storm or other natural disaster.]*
> 
> My town is probably going to do something similar very soon. That is one public meeting I will certainly attend.


That's a law that's about 1 paragraph too lengthy.


----------



## carguy20 (Feb 8, 2021)

JLawrence08648 said:


> Princeton Banning snowblowers - I went back and read further, the beginning of the paragraph banned gas power equipment outside of certain days hours and it mentioned No Snowblowers, however later in the article I read it had an exception for snowblowers being ok to use during following a snowstorm.
> 
> I read an article, carguy20 went to the Princeton town website and searched for the ordinance. I did not. My mistake. I trusted an article then I did not read the whole article.


JLawrence- I did not mean to offend or imply you were wrong. The way the first article I read was written, it read just as you said. Whether they left vital information out on purpose or by accident, it is still flawed.

The only reason I looked it up is because I know people in my town has been talking about banning gas powered leaf blowers because of the nuisance. The same people who have landscapers that clean their lawns for them. They would logically go after gas powered snowblowers and lawnmowers next. 

If they came for my snowblower(s), they would have to pry them from my toasty warm gloved hands.


----------



## Ian Ariens 924 (Dec 22, 2015)

Just picked up an Ariens 924 series 24” from a friend, he was unboxing his new Ego.
Helped him attach the handlebars and chute , it’s all ready to go.
Sorry,batteries not included.
Gotta go back someday and see how it runs.
Anybody tried one ?


----------



## Auger1 (Dec 4, 2020)

Supposed to get 4-6" of snow this weekend here where I live, my Son will find out how his Ego single stage battery powered blower works.


----------



## dr bob (Dec 12, 2015)

carguy20 said:


> So I just went down the rabbit hole that is town ordinance, and here is what I found from the Princeton thing that was just passed, only an excerpt-
> 
> Blowers, Fans or Engines. The operation of any noise-creating blower (including but not limited to leaf blowers) or power fan, or any internal combustion engine, the operation of which causes noise due to the explosion of operating gases or fluids, unless the noise from such blower, fan or combustion engine is adequately muffled and such engine is equipped with a muffler device sufficient to deaden such noises. In addition, the operation or use of any of such equipment between the hours of 10:00 p.m. and 8:00 a.m., Mondays through Saturdays, and 10:00 p.m. and 10:00 a.m., on Sundays, shall not be permitted; *except that the use of any snowblower shall not be prohibited during these times when used to clear sidewalks, walkways or driveways following a snow storm, nor shall the use of any portable generator be prohibited during these times when used during a power outage caused by a storm or other natural disaster.]*
> 
> My town is probably going to do something similar very soon. That is one public meeting I will certainly attend.


I'm amused by such 'ordinances' because they so often include subjective language like "...unless the noise from such blower, fan or combustion engine is adequately muffled and such engine is equipped with a muffler device sufficient to deaden such noises." They are "adequately muffled" if you follow the directions on wearing hearing protection during use? Are they "adequately muffled" if the measured sound pressure is less than the OSHA requirement for continuous exposure when measured at 50 feet? (closest typical street right of way width) Or, more likely some nebulous "that's just too darn loud!" judgement, or more likely a complaint from a loud-mouthed neighbor? Unenforceable, especially if the enforcing agency doesn't arrive in time to take an actual measurement, the measuring instrument isn't calibrated, or the 'operator' doesn't have some verifiable certification and training in its use.

Is your town thinking about such an ordinance? Remind them that they undoubtedly have a more enforceable rule standing already on their books, disguised with an innocent name like "Disturbing the Peace". No need to add even more subjective and unenforceable rules to the pile they already have. A new rule about leaf blowers might feel good, but unless you decide to ban them completely and suffer the extra cost of raking, you will still have them in some form. I use a corded electric blower now; different sound than the 2-strike gas screamers, but just as loud per the sound pressure meter.

I worked hard with our HOA to relax a work hours and noise rule that effectively prevented our snow clearing contractor from starting before 8AM. They have a lot of ground to cover in other neighborhoods, and people didn't see a need to change the "rule" until our snow wasn't cleared until mid afternoon. Contractor could pretty much come by anytime they wanted in work hours, regardless of how many folks were pissed about not being able to get out. I wanted it changed so I could clear my own and my neighbors' driveways early. 

[/soap box mode]

People feel that they can just legislate things "their way", without thinking through the whole process.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

dr bob said:


> A new rule about leaf blowers might feel good, but unless you decide to ban them completely and suffer the extra cost of raking, you will still have them in some form. I use a corded electric blower now; different sound than the 2-strike gas screamers, but just as loud per the sound pressure meter.


My Greenworks cordless 80Volt leaf blower is rated @ 60dBA; not bad at all..


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

60 is pretty good. What are our snowblowers i wonder.


----------



## dr bob (Dec 12, 2015)

The 60dBa measured at what distance? These details make a huge difference in noise impact. Sound pressure diminishes inversely with the square of the distance from source. Twice the distance gives one quarter the sound pressure for near field sound in free space. 6dBa difference at any pressure.

I love good ratings and all, but this is the kind of thing that amateur rule makers regularly screw up on.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

dr bob said:


> The 60dBa measured at what distance?


At the industry standard distance for measuring such devices, one presumes...


----------



## dr bob (Dec 12, 2015)

Is there an "industry standard"? When I spec sound pressure limits for industrial equipment, it's usually at 6' so an operator can get close enough to read gauges and sight glasses. For OPE, is it sound pressure for the operator carrying or using it? The challenge may be in deciding which standard to apply. It's way easier to state the measurement distance than have someone else decide for you. In the specific neighborhood-ordnance case, the rule makers really want to have some subjective "too darn loud!" standard but are afraid or too ignorant to write that down. The whole thing is missing the enforcement and penalty sections, so is unenforceable and toothless. Someone decides its "too darn loud!" but there are no penalties for a violation.

The existing "disturbing the peace" ordnances are already in place and hopefully tested and proven, in most communities anyway.

California's no-new-ICE laws will spawn a lot of better battery or plug-powered power equipment, out of necessity. They seem to lead the way in stuff like this, and shortly a group pf other consumer-sensitive states will parrot the laws locally once the language and policies get polished up.


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

Here's my thoughts on the subject... "Cordless is not ready for prime time ...yet" . This has been my feeling on the subject for the past couple of years. Mind you these thoughts were formulated by simple mathematics and without benefit of direct experience with any cordless electric....Well , there has been a change of heart, Not on my initial "Not ready for prime time" opinion, that still remains and probably will until a new energy storage technology suddenly appears. But my opinion has changed in the respect that cordless electric could be the go-to choice when dealing with a narrow set of conditions.

Now that I have direct experience, and I must preface this with the point; I'm not anti electrics. I still think corded electrics are great and maintain full power level from the moment you start them until you put them away. the problem is dragging around a cord (which need to get larger and heavier the further you get from a power source) and the KW limit of a single household outlet. So now that I have direct experience with a cordless single stage as well as a cordless 2 stage, It's time to express an updated opinion.

I was able to use a cordless 40v SS all last season and I actually liked it for about 85% of the snowfalls. It's important to point out that I wouldn't have attempted this with anything less than FOUR(4) 4AH batteries on hand. I have a 16 car driveway, relatively flat, and no snowfall clearing was over 8" last year. The verdict, It's usable but usually ate 
(2 1/2) batteries per clearing. Will not clear slush, or slush/snow mix without constant reversing and ramming
(annoying but still easier than shoveling). Will not work at all if drift height is above the bucket. Constant attention must be paid to battery level (which can be drained unsafe in shorter than 10 minutes). Can overload easily if not kept in sweet spot. Other annoying inconveniences include the fact that you must get the spent battery out of the cold ASAP, the battery must be brought down to room temp SLOWLY, a 4AH battery is usually quite hot when you discharge it in 10 minutes at full clip. It can take an hour to come back down to room temp. Don't even think about throwing it on charger until it comes back to room temp. Each battery costs as much as a Harbor Freight predator 212 engine, temperature and charge management must be priority #1. 
Conveniences include; instant start (and work), rapid battery changeover, quiet and smooth clearing, adequate throwing distance for most common types of "cold" snow. No FUMES. If you can get a deal on batteries, I would recommend a cordless single stage as a backup tool for anyone's arsenal. As a lone blower, it will be problematic if conditions exceed the machine's capability (more so than a gas SS).

Now onto the 2 stage cordless. Simple mathematics says this won't work, and there was no way I was about to drop $1500 on a state of the art 2 stage with battery (as in: you're going to need more batterie$$$ than what's included, so keep that wallet open). Instead, as luck would have it, over the summer I stumbled upon a discontinued open box Ion8024 that included two 5AH batteries. It was deal more inexpensive than the ubiquitous heavily used up Ariens I see on offer around these parts. Now, all I needed was a REAL snowfall to test it head to head against my old school Ariens Crossover. This weekend, I finally got my chance.

I typically hit a fall when it is below 8 inches so that I can use lightweight machines, as I've found from decades of experience that it can be faster to do the job twice at high ground speed, than to let it pile up and hit it with my Ariens 926pro machine (which will go through anything that's not excessively over the top). This weekend it was predicted 4-8" so I purposely let it pile up. What I woke up to, was not 8" of cold snow, It was over 18" of packing snow. the 8024 has a bucket height of just 13 inches, the Crossover is 16". In some areas the fall was 6" over the top of the Crossover and that's not even counting EOD.... Keep in mind the crossover has no transmission, no gears, and is not self propelled other than friction grip of the auger tires. It's madness to leave the 926 in the shed and attempt to clear this snowfall with only these machines.

So let's give it go....

First up, I went with the brand new 80v two stage cordless because it is self propelled with 3 speeds plus reverse. Popped in the fully charged batteries, and it's time to roll. Pointed right out the door I hit the load and it shoots a nice rooster, I'm thinking "hey, this just might work".....WRONG. 
I get about 4 feet , It's inches OTT of the bucket, and it.... stalls. Ut oh... overload.
So these cordless, they all apparently have safety abort to protect your electronics and motor. There is a reason for that short bucket and it's not because they want to skimp on sheet-metal. What I could find no reason for, was the electronic touch controls to operate the damn thing. First of all , forget about 2nd or 3rd gear, they'd be useless in anything but shovel height snowfall as in; if ground speed is increased, the clearing height must decreased in order to not overload the processing limits of this machine. Secondly, the controls were unusable without bare hands or extremely tight fitting dexterity gloves. This includes the botton to turn the damn chute, which is also electric. To get this machine to work at all in these conditions required constant reversing and ramming. This was no easy feat as you first have to disengage 1st gear by button, then hit reverse button, then go back into first by hitting a button again. These are not touch buttons like on a microwave or cell phone. In order to get these electronic switches to engage, it had to be hit dead center with pointed fingertip. The auger is automatically disabled when reverse is engaged. For the few seconds it would lurch forward into 18" of snowfall, it did throw the snow well, and far...BUT...you can see the battery meter dip to two bars, and it's not long before it's already dipping to one bar. Allowing these cordless batts to dip out from one bar is a No-No. On this model the have to be exchanged in pairs. Starting to see the big picture yet?

Next up let's try the Crossover...My model features a 195cc OHV Tecumseh conservatively rated at 5.5hp, the new Crossovers have only 179cc china motors. There is no transmissions, or even air for the tires, tire maintenance is zero. Reverse is as simple and quick as a lawn mower, In fact, operating these lightweights is just like mowing your driveway, except you're cutting snow instead of grass. They are a real hoot in light "cold" snows. The top ground speed of most blowers is below 3mph, pro machines may be slightly faster in top gear, but not much. These Crossovers can potentially clear snow in excess of 7mph if conditions are right. They weigh about 100 pounds, as much as a typical e-start SS machine, or a gas lawnmower. They are not meant for 18" of packing snow. I've had this machine for over a decade but I've never attempted to use this machine in this much unpacked fresh snow.

Let the competition begin.

The result is : there is no competition. The crossover is vastly superior to any cordless 2 stage machine on the market, in every way, save for noise, and emissions, spill hazards. It plows right through 18" of snow with several inches spilling over the top with only minimal elbow grease aiding its forward momentum. It was shooting 40 foot rooster tails from one side of the driveway circle, clear across the front lawn to the other side of the driveway's circle as my brother looked on in amazement. It even went through EOD without too much complaint. After initial first pass I had to do 10" cuts as there was so much snow it would fall over and bounce out past the far side of the bucket.
The cordless was no match for this. 

In conclusion, I still stand by my initial calculation that cordless(2 stage) are still in gimmick phase. However, there are certainly uses, especially for the single stage. Also, I'm positive the 2 stage would do much better in shovel height snowfalls where you could do long runs and not have to reverse the machine near as much. Performance wise, are they competitive with entry level gas lightweights?...My opinion is, Nope, they are not...... not yet.


----------



## bisonp (Mar 23, 2018)

HillnGullyRider said:


> Here's my thoughts on the subject... "Cordless is not ready for prime time ...yet" . This has been my feeling on the subject for the past couple of years. Mind you these thoughts were formulated by simple mathematics and without benefit of direct experience with any cordless electric....Well , there has been a change of heart, Not on my initial "Not ready for prime time" opinion, that still remains and probably will until a new energy storage technology suddenly appears. But my opinion has changed in the respect that cordless electric could be the go-to choice when dealing with a narrow set of conditions.
> 
> Now that I have direct experience, and I must preface this with the point; I'm not anti electrics. I still think corded electrics are great and maintain full power level from the moment you start them until you put them away. the problem is dragging around a cord (which need to get larger and heavier the further you get from a power source) and the KW limit of a single household outlet. So now that I have direct experience with a cordless single stage as well as a cordless 2 stage, It's time to express an updated opinion.
> 
> ...


What machines are those? I think there is still quite a difference between, say, Toro and SnowJoe when it comes to capability. I actually saw a Toro 2-stage at my local shop last week but have not seen any updated reviews for them this winter.


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

bisonp said:


> What machines are those? I think there is still quite a difference between, say, Toro and SnowJoe when it comes to capability. I actually saw a Toro 2-stage at my local shop last week but have not seen any updated reviews for them this winter.


The single stage is a snow Joe 40v Hybrid I think (SB18HY?) , It is 18 inch with electric chute control, and the dc motor is attached directly to the paddle auger on one side, then there is a rear mounted 13 amp AC motor attached to the other side of the auger by belt transmission. I've only had to use the cord in one instance (slush), and it is noticably more powerful than the battery drive motor.

The dual stage machine is also Snow Joe (Ion8024). It is a the last upgraded version(prior to discontinuation) of their groundbreaking 2016 Ionmax 80v 2 stage machine. It is 24" with electric chute control, and dual LED lighting.

The Ariens is Model 932500 not to be confused with the current Ariens Crossover
(model 932050), although they are extremely similar.

My Ariens 926 is a 926000 series pro model, from when they still offered a 26" bucket, I much prefer it to the 28" buckets. It is the machine I would normally use for snowfalls that exceed 30cm.

I have very little experience with Toro Snow machines though I've heard good things.


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

HillnGullyRider said:


> Here's my thoughts on the subject... "Cordless is not ready for prime time ...yet" . This has been my feeling on the subject for the past couple of years. Mind you these thoughts were formulated by simple mathematics and without benefit of direct experience with any cordless electric....Well , there has been a change of heart, Not on my initial "Not ready for prime time" opinion, that still remains and probably will until a new energy storage technology suddenly appears. But my opinion has changed in the respect that cordless electric could be the go-to choice when dealing with a narrow set of conditions.
> 
> Now that I have direct experience, and I must preface this with the point; I'm not anti electrics. I still think corded electrics are great and maintain full power level from the moment you start them until you put them away. the problem is dragging around a cord (which need to get larger and heavier the further you get from a power source) and the KW limit of a single household outlet. So now that I have direct experience with a cordless single stage as well as a cordless 2 stage, It's time to express an updated opinion.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the detailed analysis 👍


----------



## ralphfr (11 mo ago)

carguy20 said:


> I would genuinely go to a town meeting and voice my opinion quite vehemently at this ordinance. There would have to be some kind of challenge to this.
> 
> Just curious, what is the punishment for blowing snow?


That is ridiculous. That could change after the first heart attack on a Sunday or holiday.


----------



## 2AriensGuy (11 mo ago)

carguy20 said:


> I think that if you lived in an area where you did not get deep snow, and had a smaller area that you needed to blow, a cordless blower would work just fine. But if you have a large driveway, that can sometimes be covered with 2+ feet, gas blowers will still be king for at least the next decade.
> 
> Like you said, it's the batteries. If the blower is 200, and the battery is another 100, and it only lasts a couple years, it will add up way to quick in my mind. I would hate to get halfway through and have to swap batteries, or wait for one to charge.
> 
> Now if they ever make a blower that will take a standard car battery (think group 65 or something similar), with an inverter or something to step up the voltage, then maybe I would consider that. If I could replace the battery myself and not have to rely on a specific manufacturer to make a battery to fit their machine.


Yup, this. ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

We get too much snow to make this feasible and clear a large area. IMHO, they are like electric cars where I live. Great for running errands but no way would it work for us. Try going across the country in an electric car, you simply can't recharge in 10 minutes & be on your way again. Light snow, it would be fine but just would not work for 4' of cement snow at end of driveway. Especially when you have to get to work. If technology for batteries improves and size improves, then they may be viable. But many times too, power goes out with big storms. So no recharge if that happens.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

2AriensGuy said:


> Try going across the country in an electric car, you simply can't recharge in 10 minutes & be on your way again.


It won't be long...








World’s first 10-minute charge EV battery - Springwise


An Israeli company has unveiled a ground-breaking electric vehicle battery that can charge in just 10 minutes




www.springwise.com












New Quantum Technology To Make Charging Electric Cars As Fast as Pumping Gas


Quantum charging will cut the charging time of electric vehicles from ten hours to three minutes. Whether it's photovoltaics or fusion, sooner or later, human civilization must turn to renewable energies. This is deemed inevitable considering the ever-growing energy demands of humanity and the fi



scitechdaily.com


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Tesla and other companies, designed cars that could sqap batteries. Tgey hit them down to being anle to change then out twice in the same anount of time it takes to fill a gas tank. Course that means the car is designed that way and negates the advantages of making them part of the chassis or such integration.
Not sure why are manhood is all tied up in gas. But I understand. One day


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

It MUST be spring... Just added a NEW Greenworks Pro 80V GLSS802100 snow shovel with 09/06/2021 battery and charger to the stable for only $87. MSRP is $320.


----------



## kozal01 (10 mo ago)

I love my cordless hand tools but I am very skeptical of the cordless lawn/ snow equipment though. The main thing is the batteries, its well established that batteries dont last forever and replacement cost is huge, especially the big battery platforms like on the ego, toro and other battery snow/ lawn equipment. The other battery concern is how long the battery platform will be supported. Good hand tool companies like Dewalt or Milwaukee for example stick to a battery platform for decades. If I was to buy an expensive cordless machine that costs as much ot more than a good gas machine I would expect it to last as long as the gas machine but with all the plastic and batteries I just do not see them lasting decades like a good snowblower can. Toro seems to be on the right path though, they have a good solid snowblower that's built just like their gas versions but with an electric motor on it. Other companies with their all plastic toy like machines I just dont see holding up for decades of use.


----------



## bisonp (Mar 23, 2018)

kozal01 said:


> I love my cordless hand tools but I am very skeptical of the cordless lawn/ snow equipment though. The main thing is the batteries, its well established that batteries dont last forever and replacement cost is huge, especially the big battery platforms like on the ego, toro and other battery snow/ lawn equipment. The other battery concern is how long the battery platform will be supported. Good hand tool companies like Dewalt or Milwaukee for example stick to a battery platform for decades. If I was to buy an expensive cordless machine that costs as much ot more than a good gas machine I would expect it to last as long as the gas machine but with all the plastic and batteries I just do not see them lasting decades like a good snowblower can. Toro seems to be on the right path though, they have a good solid snowblower that's built just like their gas versions but with an electric motor on it. Other companies with their all plastic toy like machines I just dont see holding up for decades of use.


Yeah I didn't like Toro's approach at first, which is essentially slapping electric motors on gas machines. But the more I thought about it the more I liked it. Being able to swap out motors as the technology progresses could be a pretty big advantage. You could even put the motor on an old gas machine. If they'll sell you the motors, that is. I don't think they do right now.


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

bisonp said:


> Yeah I didn't like Toro's approach at first, which is essentially slapping electric motors on gas machines. But the more I thought about it the more I liked it. Being able to swap out motors as the technology progresses could be a pretty big advantage. You could even put the motor on an old gas machine. If they'll sell you the motors, that is. I don't think they do right now.


They do....$699 last I checked. The problem is you have to run expensive Toro batteries. 
Right now the Greenworks seem the best battery bang for the buck, but I don't think they produce a two stage machine, and I don't know about parts availability for the critical money items. As far as needing replacement parts like the super expensive controller boards, (Low cost availability on the used market), Ryobi leads the way for their 40v platform. BTW Ryobi just announced their Zero turn riders, 30", 42" & 54". all electric homeowner grade. They use three Ryobi 80V modules plus 40v option on the outboard receptacles. They make nearly 100 tools for the 40v system including a two stage blower, and almost 300 for 18v. 
The TORO integrated motor module is the slickest setup IMO...One could probably engineer the use of different batteries but you'd probably have to mount a universal controller and you'd lose the use of the integrated self contained battery receptacles that make the concept so appealing in the first place.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

HillnGullyRider said:


> Right now the Greenworks seem the best battery bang for the buck, but I don't think they produce a two stage machine


Apparently coming this fall? But in the 82V Commercial package. Maybe will trickle down to the 80V Pro line...








Greenworks adds snowblower, auger - Landscape Management


Greenworks’ introduced a new 24-inch dual-stage snowblower that can discharge snow up to 50 feet with three forward drive speeds.




www.landscapemanagement.net


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Looking at the weight of new electric motors. Good times ahead. Improved battery technology will make this easier.
These new electric motors are lighter. Very strong too.


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

tabora said:


> Apparently coming this fall? But in the 82V Commercial package. Maybe will trickle down to the 80V Pro line...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hope so, because the 82v batt is premium priced like the Toro or Ego.
It looks like another non-integrated setup, a bit like Ryobi; In frame motor, semi direct Impeller drive via gear reduction, battery(box) ports mounted to frame directly above motor, controller is probably mounted to bars. Separate drive motor. Total stop system. 
It will be interesting to see the fiche, It could also be a non integrated belt driven impeller like snow joe, impossible to really tell until they provide manuals.


----------

